# Boarding in Sacramento, CA area



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

So, my husband and I plan on moving to the Sacramento area in about 2 years and he seems to think that horse board is going to be super expensive. He also seems to think that my girl is going to have to stay where she's at and I still won't get to see her but once a year so I should just sell her now. Is anyone familiar with boarding costs in this area? I would like to do some research on it and present a case to him that it won't be more expensive than where she's at now and I would be able to work with her personally so she wouldn't need full time training...


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

given what prices are in the portland area (where i was last weekend looking) and what i know prices to be in sacramento - it's going to be cheaper in Sacramento UNLESS hay prices soar again. however - if you take that into consideration, the prices in portland are going to be going up just as much. also... i think you're more like to find reasonable board price to facilities/options in sacramento than you have in portland. again.. this is just my opinion based on what i've been seeing in the past month or so.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you. I was perusing CL, which probably isn't the best place to find quality boarding but still the prices seem fairly similar and even a bit cheaper. Cool, well, anybody else that boards in the area or is familar with it...please chime in!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Where in the Sacramento area? I've done some research and know of a lot of boarding stables in Antelope/Roseville area.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

doubleopi said:


> So, my husband and I plan on moving to the Sacramento area in about 2 years and he seems to think that horse board is going to be super expensive. He also seems to think that my girl is going to have to stay where she's at and I still won't get to see her but once a year so I should just sell her now. Is anyone familiar with boarding costs in this area? I would like to do some research on it and present a case to him that it won't be more expensive than where she's at now and I would be able to work with her personally so she wouldn't need full time training...


Hi, I live north of sac, Chico area and depending on location, the prices differ, for example, if you board next to Bidwell park (in Chico, just one example), an obvious desirable location they charge more because they can. Around my are, prices that I have found $220 is the cheapest, that includes hay, arena access etc. and the prices go up from there, a lot of places went up because of hay prices..........good luck!! (I pay $240 but my horse is in the trainer stable whom I am taking lessons with)


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Im not sure the area (never been there) but my husband and I plan to transfer to the Coast Guard base there in a few years. Thank you for your replies!


----------

